# Kieler Mountainbiker/ Enduristen



## Biost0ne (3. April 2015)

Moin ihr Nordlichter,

Wollt mal fragen ob es hier noch ein paar Kieler gibt, die genau so gern wie ich mit dem Mtb durch die Wälder Radeln 

evtl. Kann man sich ja mal für ein paar Touren verabreden !

Ride on 

Gruss vincent


----------



## BeksOne (7. April 2015)

Moin Vincent,

wohne seit anfang des Monats in Kiel und suche auch paar Locals die einem paar nette Trails zeigen können. 

Wenn du Bock hast, kann man sich ja mal zusammen tun!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biost0ne (8. April 2015)

Moin Daniel, 

Wilkommen in Kiel 

Ist zwar alles recht flach hier oben aber, es gibt schon paar schöne ecken wo man gut mit dem mtb fahren kann  (die ich dir auch gerne zeige)

Haben bei Facebook eine Radsport Gruppe wo wir uns meistens verabreden ist halt etwas leichter so.... Hier gehts aber auch 

Lg vincent


----------



## BeksOne (9. April 2015)

Das klingt doch schonmal gut.

Wie ist denn der Name eurer Facebookgruppe? Dann würde ich einfach mal reinschauen und den rest kann man da dann klären


----------



## Biost0ne (9. April 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/372231996158255/

wollen zB morgen eine Tour starten... wissen nur noch nicht wann ^^


----------



## bastjan84 (15. Juli 2015)

Moin Moin, 

Wollte mich hier mal einklinken. Ich suche noch Leute die schöne trails fahren im Raum Kiel. Ich bin erst 1 Jahr dabei, aber mache auch gerne Ausritte in den harz und in die Schweiz. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt oder auch Lust habt, gebt bitte gerne Bescheid. 

Also bis dann.


----------



## Biost0ne (5. August 2015)

Heute wollte ich ne tour fahren    17.30 uhr  startpunkt https://www.google.de/maps/place/Sc...2!3m1!1s0x0000000000000000:0x5c6d0b1846476275


----------



## cosmo. (5. August 2015)

Moin Vincent, kommst du vom Ostufer? Wie anspruchsvoll sind deine Routen? Fahre derzeit leider nur Hardtail mit Semislicks


----------



## Biost0ne (5. August 2015)

Moin Cosmo, ja komme vom Ostufer! (ellerbek) Es geht fahre zurzeit selber HT, zwar viel durch Wald und über Stock und Stein aber eher entspannt


----------



## cosmo. (13. September 2015)

Ist der Kieler Biketreff bereits wieder eingeschlafen oder komplett nach Facebook ausgelagert worden?


----------



## Biost0ne (13. September 2015)

hier schreibt doch eh niemand  fahre nachher um 12 eine tour mit 2 leuten  aber wetter ist ja nicht so dolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrs (27. November 2015)

Rg-kiel.de ;-)


----------



## olnx (29. Dezember 2015)

moin, bin mitte januar wieder in der heimat und hätte bock ne tour mit zu fahren....


----------



## Pierre85 (2. Mai 2016)

Hey Moin  Fährt hier aus dem Thread noch jemand und wohnt fest in Kiel?

Ich komme ebenfalls aus Kiel-Ellerbek. Wär toll hier "um die ecke" auch gleichgesinnte zu haben. Ich fahre ein Felt Carbon hardtail und steige nach 12 jahren wieder in den MTB sport ein suche gern regelmäßige Fahrten auch unter der woche, die mein GA1 Training unterstützen.

Der RG Kiel schliesse ich mich sonntags an, unter der woche habe ich noch keinen plan, da ich die touren von damals nicht mehr alle im kopf habe - eigentlich gar keine ^^

wäre toll 

vg pierre


----------

